# Bryant Plus 90 fuse replacement



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

Hello and thanks for reading,
I have a Bryant Plus90 furnace model #350MAV048100
This is a picture of the sticker. http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/592/bryant6dy3.jpg

Some googling tells me the fuse on the board is a 3amp fuse, even though it has the letter E on it. Can I replace this with a typical 3amp fuse? 
I found a listing on Ebay for one the title was this
*ATO3 CARRIER/BRYANT GAS FURNACE CIRCUIT BOARD 3AMP FUSE*

What does "ATO3" mean?

I would like to pick one up at walmart on my way home so I don't have to bundle up tonight.

I accidentally blew it while shorting R and G together trying to set the blower speed.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Try turning the fuse over. it might say three then.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

That was my initial thought, but for some reason it just didn't look like a 3.  However if you go with LED numbers then it's got to be a 3. 

After some more searching it looks like ATO simple means a standard auto fuse. Picking one up at walmart should do the trick. The one that I have is made by littlefuse and is rated 32V. It looks like a car fuse and I might be able to borrow one out of my car if I want to save myself a trip to walmart tonight.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

OIE! (smacking forehead with open palm)

I think you are just trying to have a little fun and are not completely serious .


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

I edited my post (no longer 100% certain). :wink: I think my dyslexia got the better of me.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

O h. So that must be a new drink. "O"?:laughing: j/k


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Try turning the fuse over. it might say three then.


1=I 2=Z 3=E 5=S 7=L 10=OI 20=OZ 30=OE

:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

SD515 said:


> 1=I 2=Z 3=E 5=S 7=L 10=OI 20=OZ 30=OE
> 
> :laughing:



Good thing it wasn't a 460 v 3 phase cartridge fuse.

Poor guy may have tried buying a shock absorber in stead.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Roflmao!


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

The 50 cent walmart special did the trick.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

dgbehrends said:


> The 50 cent walmart special did the trick.



Now your SURE you didn't get the Matel Slot Car fuse by mistake?


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

Yep I'm pretty sure. I think the slot car fuse was a lot more expensive. :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

dgbehrends said:


> Yep I'm pretty sure. I think the slot car fuse was a lot more expensive. :laughing:


LOL you did good.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

open your pack of cigarettes remove small piece of foil wrap fuse in foil reinstall now your furnace is like 75% of the rest them out there


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> open your pack of cigarettes remove small piece of foil wrap fuse in foil reinstall now your furnace is like 75% of the rest them out there


WHAT?

If you are doing that you don't belong in this business. That fuse is there for a reason you dope. And that is to protect the electronics and other components from overload.


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
* What he said*


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

blah blah blah and you know soooo much it works and at 12:00midnight if its all ya got than im doin it and you dont belong in this biz if you cant improvise there are ways to determine if theres a short and if its unsafe but ill let u figure out what that is

hey hvac lover arent you the one that said R to W was a short um yea sure it is


hvaclover quote:
Where'd go, Europe? It's been ten days since your post.Any thing is posisble. Touching r and w at furnace will blow the stat.

Need alot more info then you are supplying.

Are burners comming on?
__________________
Just slow, not stupid



sorry you said blow the stat really please elaborate


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*First day here and allready starting trouble..lol:boxing:*


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

well if attacked i am quite opinionated


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> open your pack of cigarettes remove small piece of foil wrap fuse in foil reinstall now your furnace is like 75% of the rest them out there


Hmmmm............I guess I would have to pick up the habit then


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> open your pack of cigarettes remove small piece of foil wrap fuse in foil reinstall now your furnace is like 75% of the rest them out there


I thought kennzz was joking with this one. (though I know it could be done in a pinch)


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> blah blah blah and you know soooo much it works and at 12:00midnight if its all ya got than im doin it and you dont belong in this biz if you cant improvise there are ways to determine if theres a short and if its unsafe but ill let u figure out what that is
> 
> hey hvac lover arent you the one that said R to W was a short um yea sure it is
> 
> ...


Let's clear the air here,

At 12 midnight I would have a fuse with me. It's a stock item you buy in quantity..big quantities. I won't use foil to jump a blown. I also carry in my tool bag a mini breaker that I can reset til I locate the short. So my first endeavor would be to amp out all the wiring with the mini breaker in place, not just replace a fuse with out locating the fault caused it to blow.

Aluminium foil is going to do *what *for you? Burn up the parts that the fuse was protecting.

And as to your query about jumping out r and w at the furnace with out removing one of the wires beforehand you will short out the stat.

I am sure you are no dope, but that statement rubbed me the wrong way and is definitely not a good practice as I am sure you know. In a pinch carry a mini breaker.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Let's clear the air here,
> 
> At 12 midnight I would have a fuse with me. It's a stock item you buy in quantity..big quantities. I won't use foil to jump a blown. I also carry in my tool bag a mini breaker that I can reset til I locate the short. So my first endeavor would be to amp out all the wiring with the mini breaker in place, not just replace a fuse with out locating the fault caused it to blow.
> 
> ...


 









please allow me to apologize and consider the hatchet buried


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

-


kennzz05 said:


> please allow me to apologize and consider the hatchet buried


Damn it! Next time shave, will'ya?:laughing:


----------

